# Dyson stick



## Wilberforce (Jan 16, 2017)

Does anyone have one of these. My daughter has a V6 one but apparently there is a newer one a V8, comes in two types , animal and another which just has an extra brush. I am considering buying one but have never been a lover of Dysons so am right on the fence. My daughter sings it's praises but she is fit and strong and the weight is not a problem. I think the newer one is a different weight.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea, and fantastic.     $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ though.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 16, 2017)

Can you tell me which model you have please.thank you


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 17, 2017)

I had a Dyson a couple years ago -- not the stick, but the "lightweight" model with the small canister.  It was much touted as a wonderful and marvelous thing.  It was actually a very expensive piece of junk.  I wouldn't recommend a Dyson anything; if you want to waste your money, just throw it in the landfill and save a step.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 17, 2017)

I've had a Dyson Animal upright vacuum cleaner for over a decade. It works great and I can maintain and repair it myself. Previously, we had Kenmore cannister vacs for years -- they lasted about 2 years each, so I decided to spring for a Dyson. I'm glad I did. I am thinking about having it bronzed when it finally dies.


----------



## Carla (Jan 17, 2017)

Jeannine, I don't know if you go on Pinterest but they had an article on light weight vacuums especially meant for removing pet hair. I guess preference on these things can really vary. I think I mentioned on this site that I liked Shark. Shark is less expensive, does an excellent job IMO and it is half the price of Dyson and some of the others. I have had mine several years now and am quite happy with it. They incidentally have a lightweight one for pet hair. Next time you 're out and about, maybe you can see if it's something that you would be happy with.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi and thank you all for your help.

At this point I am just interested in the Dyson stick. I may well investigate the others later. 

The reason is. I have great difficulty pulling out a cleaner, bending to plug it in and dragging the hose etc. or pushing a heavy upright.  In the main house I had a very good built in  which was  a pain to set up but not heavy.The stick has no cords or hoses as it is a  rechargeable battery one. I am not convinced it is a good buy but my daughter thinks hers is wonderful. I have borrowed hers and my feeling is uncertain. I think as a quick run a round cleaner is has potential but not to replace a normal vacuum cleaner. I found it heavy to hold in my right hand and was painful  , but.. it was on the whole maybe easier than pulling out the big one I have.  The newer one is supposed to last longer on a charge and is also supposed to be lighter, hence my questions to all of you. I shouldn't be vacuuming at all but I am so ruddy independent I am not ready to give that up just yet.

 I my well compare other rechargeable ones but at the moment I need to get info on the stick. It is expensive but I know that means little when it comes to vacuum cleaners.

I did have a full sized Dyson some years ago and I hated it.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 17, 2017)

What about a robotic vacuum cleaner? http://www.consumerreports.org/robotic-vacuums/best-robotic-vacuums-for-holidays-/


----------



## Don M. (Jan 17, 2017)

WheatenLover said:


> I've had a Dyson Animal upright vacuum cleaner for over a decade. It works great and I can maintain and repair it myself. Previously, we had Kenmore cannister vacs for years -- they lasted about 2 years each, so I decided to spring for a Dyson. I'm glad I did. I am thinking about having it bronzed when it finally dies.



I'm with you.  We bought a Dyson Animal about 15 years ago, and it hasn't missed a beat.  Prior to that, it seemed like we were having to buy a new vacuum every 2 or 3 years.  It cost twice as much to begin with, but it has probably saved us twice the price by not having to buy lesser quality units.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you but the robotic is not  suitable for me.

Don M. and WheatenLover  I am confused a bit, is the Dyson Animal that you have a cordless one I didn't think they were that old


----------



## Don M. (Jan 18, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Thank you but the robotic is not  suitable for me.
> 
> Don M. and WheatenLover  I am confused a bit, is the Dyson Animal that you have a cordless one I didn't think they were that old



The Dyson Animal we bought several years ago is the standard upright "corded" vacuum.  That was at least 15 years ago, and they have probably changed/renamed their models since.  I just looked at the Dyson web site, and their current equivalent to what we have is their Animal Ball...which lists for about $700.  Ours is "pre-ball", works great, and gets a good workout about once a week.  I don't remember what we paid for it...probably 4 or 5 hundred, but it has outlasted several of the types we used to have to buy every 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you but that is of no use to me. I am trying to find a very lightweight cordless


----------



## Don M. (Jan 18, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Thank you but that is of no use to me. I am trying to find a very lightweight cordless



It looks like the Dyson cordless vacuums are all in the 3 to 6 hundred price range.on their web site.  I'm sure that if you shop around at places like Kohl's, or even Walmart, you can beat that price substantially.  You can probably buy a cordless vacuum for $100 or less, but if you want something that will last, and do a good job, you will have to pay a bit more.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 18, 2017)

I am expecting to pay the $699 that Dyson wants for the new one if I can get some great info about it which is why I posted. At the moment it is not on sale anywhere but even if it were I still need to decide if I want it. I need to connect with someone who has this machine so I can get my questions answered.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 18, 2017)

I posted this a little while ago about the stick vacuum I have ,I love mine it's just so easy to take off the charger and whip around the tiled floors ,I can have the cleaning finished before I even get the "big vacuum out of cupboard ,plug it in and attach all the bits .
https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...g-for-a-good-vacuum-cleaner-that-really-sucks
As ,mentioned here .....on link .....they are available with a head for hard floors (only) or with both a hard floor and carpet head 
If you have a Costco they have them about $100 cheaper than large department stores (In Australia)
The only disadvantage is the battery only lasts about 20 minuites ,however I can get vacuuming finished before battery runs out


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you Kadee, I think that is the one my daughter has and I have tried it but I find it is heavy, The newer one that has recently come out is supposed to be lighter and goes for 40 minutes. It is this one I am trying to get some feedback on.
It is called a V8 , I think yours is the V6.

I know the V8 comes two versions as did the V6 but they are identical apart from color, the more pricey one just has an extra brush,

I also know that the 40 minutes , 20 in the case of the V6, is only accurate when NOT using the power head, this is according to Dyson them selves.

Thank you for your input, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeannie do you have a large department store near you as they would more than likly have one to try .
Ive never heard any negative feedback on the Dyson vacumn cleaners .
On the subject of weight I find my old barrel vacumn cleaner very heavy when using it ,mainly because it has steel /Crome parts you attach the heads to ..its well over 20 years old most of them are plastic now


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 19, 2017)

I have my daughters to try but it is the newer one I want to try for the weight. I usually buy everything mail order asI am not able to troll around the shops very often but thank you for the idea, I will check and see if there is a suitable store I can get to


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 20, 2017)

One person at my church got one; I know she took it back because she didn't like it.  I'm not sure exactly why, though, but she did complain that it didn't run long enough on a charge.


----------

